# What happened to my tablet?



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

the kids turned it on today and everything is gone. All he programs , apps, files, everything. Would an update cause this?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

It's possible, yes; I've seen it happen before.


----------



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

They may have done a factory reset on it.


----------

